# Stapelverarbeitung+Aktionen Automatisieren



## swissman (2. November 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe da ein Problem

Ich habe sehr viele Fotos jedes Wochenende und möchte das Photoshop diese automatisch verkleinert,abspeichert. nun habe ich das mit der aktion aufgenommen dann gestoppt, ging ins stapelverarbeitung rüber und habe dort die einstellungen vorgenommen, dann gestartet, aber die bilde werden nicht kleiner, sie haben immer noch die selber grösse ? kann mir jemand helfen ? danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. November 2004)

Hallo,

Normalerweise hast Du alles richtig gemacht, aber ich schreibe Dir
dennoch mal alle notwendigen Schritte auf, vielleicht hast Du ja
irgendwo einen Fehler drin.

1.) Bild öffnen
2.) Neue Aktion erstellen --> auf den roten Knopf drücken
3.) Über Bild --> Bildgröße oder Datei --> Automatisieren --> Bild einpassen
(bei verschiedenen Formaten, sprich Hoch- oder Querformat)
4.) gewünschte Größe eingeben
5.) Datei --> (für Web) speichern unter...
6.) Aufnehmen durch Drücken des Stop-Buttons beenden
7.) Datei --> Automatisieren --> Stapelverarbeitung 
8.) Quell- und Zielordner angeben und den Haken bei "Speichern unter in 
Aktionen überschreiben" setzen. Dabei achten, dass Quell- und Zielordner
unterschiedlich sind.

So sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, immer her damit.


----------



## swissman (2. November 2004)

seltsam jez hat es geklappt hatte wohl den punt vergessen wegen dem speichern:
Quell- und Zielordner angeben und den Haken bei "Speichern unter in 
Aktionen überschreiben" setzen.

fetten dank für die schnelle hilfe !


----------

